# Dark Edges on PC Bulbs



## IUnknown (Feb 24, 2004)

Are dark burnt out edges on the CF bulbs a sign that I am not getting enough air circulation on the bulb, or is this normal?


----------



## Justin Fournier (Jan 27, 2004)

It's from the heat they generate while burning. I don't think it's signifigant, as I see relatively the same amount on bulbs that are 2 weeks or are 2 years old.


----------

